# Restoring old knife



## Chris S. (Dec 23, 2018)

I have this old large butcher knife I found in the woods when I was a kid. I was wanting to put a new handle on it and clean up the blade. Any words of wisdom before I venture into land of no return. I was going to use some stabilzed wood I have, use some pins and epoxy to hold to tang, and clean up blade with a large amount of hand sanding. Any advice you can give much appreciated. Sorry no photos right now, will have some soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2018)

I'd say you have a good game plan. Do the scales after all the blade's sanding is complete. Finish the scales all the way near the ricasso of the blade before installing scales. You take a chance of scratching the blade if you wait til they are installed. Tape the blade up real good to protect it before installing the scales. Have fun and we do require before and after pictures

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 23, 2018)

Ditto what Barry said.... with an add... depending on the steel you might want to do something to it to dissuade future rust.... acid etch would be one example... case hardening. Once heavy oxidation is present it is easier to return as there are usually microscopic bits in the pores that you cant see.. do the whole blade except cutting edge which u would protect w something like nail polish - that can become a decorative accent itself.....

Sarah

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you Barry and Sarah. I forgot to take pic before left house but will when I get back. Surprisingly blade not to rusty, more just dark staining but I may have done things when I was younger to it for rust, I really dont remember. Before starting I will post lots of photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

Use high grade epoxy, not the place to cut corner, says the cheap bast... ds voice of experience....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 1, 2019)

Okay after many days of travel and no time finally got pics of what I will be starting with. Plans have been derailed however to nobody in my family taking the multitudes of hints and out right statements of wanting a belt grinder for Christmas. Oh well soon enough. Hard to see in photos but many spots of someone being over zealous with a grinder long ago messing around with it. I plead the 5th on any knowledge of who.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cool looking old knife! Can't wait to see what you do with it Chris.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jan 2, 2019)

Chris,

You might be want to take some emery cloth around a sanding block to that blade and just satin finish it - i didnt see any pits or major jags in the pics.... if i am wrong just disregard.... with the forged shoulder tang make sure there is no rust and a good seamless fit w your new scales... definitely use stabilized or synthetic - somethimg that wont change domension on u... that looks like a good pc to save...


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks Rocky and Sarah. All advice will be greatly appreciated in this endeavor.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2019)

American beech handle, common in the 1930's - late 50's. Any stamp under the handle as to maker? Found in the woods. Any unsolved deaths from back then in that area....Yeah, heard ya, just over two months late with those lines...

Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 6, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> American beech handle, common in the 1930's - late 50's. Any stamp under the handle as to maker? Found in the woods. Any unsolved deaths from back then in that area....Yeah, heard ya, just over two months late with those lines...
> 
> Look forward to seeing it.



Thanks for info. Once get old handle off will let you know of any markings. Was found close to an old creepy deserted house in the woods that we all said was where the witches met up. At least thats what we all believed when we were kids. Hard to say, was in Oregon, lots of wierd things went on in the forest out there. Pot farms, poaching, vehicle dumps, weekend warrior training for the end of the world, god only knows what else. Thankfully no unsolved deaths involving a knife that I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 6, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Thankfully no unsolved deaths involving a knife *that I know of*.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

